# Rothschildianum crazy orchid.



## Fabrice (Mar 29, 2014)

I love March in my growing room...

Green Valley x Butterfly. 
But Xavier told in the past this one was probably a wild collected plant from a colony with this particular dorsal and not this cross. So, ?.
Small flower, white background and interesting dorsal.






TC-5 x TN-Tiger N°1
Dark dorsal, Red pouch. Size is about 23-24cms.





TC-5 x TN-Tiger N°2
I took photo but not really opened... Dorsal will be probably smaller but form and color better





TN 13-3 (or 2?) x TN-Purple Dream
Large petals, incredible color, 25cms size. Small plant without new growth…
But I couldn't cut the spike. I'm an idiot…











TN-Purple Boy x Tn-SixFay. Flower size about 25cms. Yellow Background. It's near SixFay and didn't take the PB color. 3 flowers but I broken the 1st bud...





Unknown parents from Germany (Popow plant) Very different but I like this difference!!! Dorsal flame is very interesting and presentation very good. Plant is compact (50cms). First bloom










Sam's Best x Rex, My first roth I bloomed. I saved it because of unknown disease and after several years, it's coming back with 2 spikes. Old school roth but clearly charming. I like the tip of petals, light color and green/yellow color in the pouch. it's timid, spike is short...





3 more in the next days and I'll stop here for this year...


----------



## Paul (Mar 29, 2014)

crazy you are with roths!!! but I can easily understand... 

well done in bloominig all of them :clap:


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 29, 2014)

13 this year… Is it the beginning of the end…


----------



## AdamD (Mar 29, 2014)

Man! One is better than the next! I'd love to be in that grow room now. I especially like the first and last. Great growing and well done sir!


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow. Great show. Love them all.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 29, 2014)

bigleaf said:


> Wow. Great show. Love them all.



Me too, It's the problem…:ninja:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 29, 2014)

In my dreams! I'm envious!
I'd be happy with any of them but the TC X TN crosses I'm taking a fancy to.
Well done!


----------



## reivilos (Mar 29, 2014)

Well done. Amazing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 29, 2014)

The incredible Seven! I'm partial to the TN crosses.


----------



## emydura (Mar 29, 2014)

Amazing display Fabrice. All the years of hard work are paying off. They are all wonderful but my favourite would be the one you got from Germany. From the photos at least it seems to have the best form.


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2014)

Some very nice roths! Just think how they will be when the plants are bigger. glad you saved the sam's best x rex. I think that is a nice cross. I flowered three of them of which two were quite nice (one is in my avatar pic)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 29, 2014)

i like the SB x Rex..that was my first roth too..it died of rot after the first bloom


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd love anyone of them in my collection. Can't wait for my NFS size purple boy X sixfay to flower after seeing yours.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 30, 2014)

All hail the 'Roth King'! You have an enviable collection of roths, and to have so many blooming at the same time is quite an accomplishment! A nice varied selection of different forms and breeding lines. Well done, (I am very envious).


----------



## eggshells (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations. Job well done.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2014)

And they are all blooming at the same time! I'd have a hard time choosing.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 30, 2014)

Great growing!!! Amazing blooms!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 30, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## Stone (Mar 30, 2014)

What can I do but :clap:


----------



## Secundino (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing with us - a great show.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 31, 2014)

A group shot is in order.


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2014)

eggshells said:


> A group shot is in order.



i agree!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a lot of roths! I like the unnamed Powpow plant the best.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2014)

Lots of roths!!


----------

